# +18 OJO SENSIBLES Chica de 17 Iraní se escapa a Turquía, su padre la lleva de vuelta.



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

Y entre su Padre, hermano y marido la decapitan y exhiben la cabeza por la calle entre el jolgorio de los vecinos.
.

La religion de la paz.



En el hilo pueden verse las imágenes sin censurar.


----------



## tovarovsky (7 Feb 2022)

Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas


----------



## Porestar (7 Feb 2022)

No os preocupéis, Trudeau ya está redactando un tweet.


----------



## Bergstein (7 Feb 2022)

Sus costumbres


----------



## Picard (7 Feb 2022)

Esto no lo censuran los hijos de puta de twitter?


----------



## CocoVin (7 Feb 2022)

Sus constumbres. Expectante anda la población española esperando que llegue el primer caso en nuestro país.


----------



## Luftwuaje (7 Feb 2022)

Está claro que necesitan un ministro del igualdad.
Yo les prestaba el nuestro de forma indefinida.


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Feb 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas



Venia a esto.


----------



## Hermenauta (7 Feb 2022)

Hacemos una porra a ver cuanto tarda el viudo en estar cobrando una paguita por Europa adelante.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (7 Feb 2022)

Que feliz se lo ve en la foto ...y pensar que tenemos miles de menas por las calles


----------



## FilibustHero (7 Feb 2022)

_No hagáis demagogia. Hay que saber diferenciar entre el machismo que hay que erradicarlo ahora (no el año que viene) y las costumbres anticuadas que desaparecerán poco a poco con el paso de los siglos._


----------



## brotes_verdes (7 Feb 2022)

Segun el Coran, ha hecho lo correcto.

Criticar lo que ha hecho ese señor es un delito de odio islamofobico. Igual que decir que esta mal el asesinar a los que abandonen la religion, o que esta mal casarse con niñas de 6 años.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Feb 2022)

¿Ya no dicen los progres hijos de puta como @Solidario García eso de "son sus costumbres y tenemos que repetarlas"?

Y cuidado... porque éstos vienen a España a pateras llenas...







Y cuando no, los traen a "barcos llenos":


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Que feliz se lo ve en la foto ...y pensar que tenemos miles de menas por las calles



Este es el tema, y cada día más jóvenes españolas van con Moha de la mano...


----------



## Artorias (7 Feb 2022)

Me la suda lo que hagan los moros en sus paises.


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Feb 2022)

Algunos países son el infierno. Debe ser un horror vivir bajo la sharia.


----------



## JyQ (7 Feb 2022)

Creo que Irene Montero ya ha destinado fondos para hacer una campaña in situ con varias miembras y voluntaries activistes de su ministerio.
Su misión, dicen, es quedarse allí para arreglar aquello, porque aquí ya creen que no es necesario.


----------



## jotace (7 Feb 2022)

Esos individuos, muy pronto sino ya, ¡en su vecindario!, con la inestimable ayuda del gobierno y el apoyo del marujerío patrio.
¡Anunciado en TV!!


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Feb 2022)

Bergstein dijo:


> Sus costumbres



Y hay que respetarlas...


----------



## cerilloprieto (7 Feb 2022)

En Gitania también tenemos nuestra versión. Escuchen si no la letra de esta canción, representativa de una raza de la que habéis asumido muchas de sus costumbres, como robar, vaguear, escaquearse de todo, poner el cazo, sentimiento de tribu o clan, etc.... ¿Verdad 3.250.000 funcicerdos?
Pero de los celos tampoco os libráis por estas latitudes.



_Dónde está esa niña
me cago en sus muertos
que se ha ido con otro
y me ha puesto los cuernos.
Como yo la coja
le corto el pescuezo
por irse con otro
y ponerme cuernos._

Jo jo, abro paraguas.


----------



## Pegoteonfire (7 Feb 2022)

Eh! Pero según la OTAN los derechos humanos están peligrando en su frontera con Rusia porque patata. 
Éstos son los hechos que demuestran que ningún organismo internacional sirve para garantizar o proteger los derechos humanos, simplemente es otra excusa para ver crecer su polla por el mamporreo de socios y aliados.


----------



## Furillo (7 Feb 2022)

Y a todo esto las TV de aquí sin parar de blanquear a la morisma, poniendo series y películas para que las españolas ansíen sentir la pasión turca en sus carnes.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (7 Feb 2022)

Lo importante es parar a la ultraderecha y que nadie se quede atrás, las mujeres estan a salvo.


----------



## Maddie (7 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Y entre su Padre, hermano y marido la decapitan y exhiben la cabeza por la calle entre el jolgorio de los vecinos.
> .
> 
> La religion de la paz.
> ...



Paguita para el marido, se le ve desconsolado


----------



## Gotthard (7 Feb 2022)

Ya están la montero y la belarra preparando las maletas para salir para Teheran para tomar cartas en el asunto.

Ah no! que parece que ha habido un comentario levemente machista en un instituto de Getafe.


----------



## srburbujarra (7 Feb 2022)

Próximamente en sus barrios.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (7 Feb 2022)

Algún podeguarro de mierda tiene algo que decir sobre el particular?


----------



## McLovin (7 Feb 2022)

Se visten y hablan como nosotros, pero no son como nosotros. No son humanos.

Y el muy hijo de puta sonriendo mientras sostiene la cabeza decapitada de la chica. No quiero a estos cerdos ni a 10 metros de mi.

Por cierto, si se escapa a Turquía y va el simio de su padre a buscarla, es que sabía donde estaba. ¿Por qué cojones se lo dice? Escápate y desaparece coño, DESAPARECE.

Ahora que venga el imbécil de solidariogarcia a justificarlo. No creo que tenga huevos.


----------



## AEM (7 Feb 2022)

algo habrá hecho


----------



## Kinky (7 Feb 2022)

Ambas posturas son basura, tanto la de los maricones que aprovecháis cualquier cosa para hacer demagogia feminista, como la de los extremistas hijos de puta que defienden a asesinos tarados. Qué triste que jamás podáis verlo.


----------



## ciudadlibre (7 Feb 2022)

cinco moritos menos que tendremos que apesebrar el dia de mañana


----------



## cujo (7 Feb 2022)

La religión de La Paz


----------



## Okjito (7 Feb 2022)

Pues esta vez realmente son sus constumbres jaja y si aplicamos la lógica sobre lo de Novak y Australia...hay que respetarlo xk es la ley


----------



## Cimbrel (7 Feb 2022)

Los Chiíes son una ABOMINACIÓN


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Feb 2022)

Joder y es su propia hija. NO SE PUEDE SER MAS HIJO DE PUTA MISERABLE


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (7 Feb 2022)

*VOSOTROS A REMAR HIJOS DE PUTA ISLAMÓFOBOS XENÓFOBOS RACISTAS Y MACHISTAS!!!! OS TENDRÍAN QUE QUITAR TODO VUESTRO PUTO MISERABLE SUELDO PARA DÁRSELO A LAS MUJERES Y A LOS EXTRANJEROS,*


----------



## Alatristeando (7 Feb 2022)

La chica luchó por vivir en paz lejos de la opresión hetropatriarcal que sufría. Me espero al twitt de apoyo de Irene Montero


----------



## El gostoso (7 Feb 2022)

MENUDA RACHISTA


----------



## Drogoprofe (7 Feb 2022)

Ala es grande


----------



## vanderwilde (7 Feb 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> En Gitania también tenemos nuestra versión. Escuchen si no la letra de esta canción, representativa de una raza de la que habéis asumido muchas de sus costumbres, como robar, vaguear, escaquearse de todo, poner el cazo, sentimiento de tribu o clan, etc.... ¿Verdad 3.250.000 funcicerdos?
> Pero de los celos tampoco os libráis por estas latitudes.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## porromtrumpero (7 Feb 2022)

Picard dijo:


> Esto no lo censuran los hijos de puta de twitter?



Que va, esos son de la religión de paz, no como Alvise, que es un terrorista por poner cara a los censores de Twitter


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Feb 2022)

Me espero a las declaraciones de IreNEM montera


----------



## doubleblack (7 Feb 2022)

Picard dijo:


> Esto no lo censuran los hijos de puta de twitter?



Twitter es una empresa privada… Puede tener la política de publicaciones que le salga de los cojones a la junta directiva.

Las majaderías de los perros y fracasados nazis, dan asco en todos lados.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Cimbrel (7 Feb 2022)

Eso es mentira. En Arabia Saudí los matrimonios son acordados entre las familias siempre con la aprobación de los cónyuges, y previa dote que recibe LA NOVIA en exclusiva. 
Es más, suele ser común que el que rechace el matrimonio suela ser el hombre, y no la mujer.


----------



## Kbkubito (7 Feb 2022)

Picard dijo:


> Esto no lo censuran los hijos de puta de twitter?



Mejor. Así todo el mundo puede ver lo que se nos viene.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Feb 2022)

TRES COJONES ME IMPORTA LO QUE PASE EN IRÁN.
Y si eso le pasa aquí a una autóctona por irse con uno de esos, también.


----------



## gabrielo (7 Feb 2022)

Picard dijo:


> Esto no lo censuran los hijos de puta de twitter?



abascal y a trump si porque son ultraderechas.


----------



## Gorkako (7 Feb 2022)

Meanwhile...









Irene Montero compara la opresión machista en Afganistán y España


La ministra de Igualdad, Irene Montero, ha señalado este lunes que "todas las culturas y religiones" tienen formas, "de oprimir a las mujeres" y de "disciplinar su cuerpo" con "diferentes niveles de dureza". "Pasa en Afganistán, con el derecho al acceso a un empleo, a la educación a la salud...




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Euron G. (7 Feb 2022)

Ahí ahí, donde duele.


----------



## Gothaus (7 Feb 2022)

Es lo que piden a millones las mujeres, los rojos y los maricones aquí, ¿no? Pues lo tendrán multiplicado. Yo no pienso levantar un dedo para defenderlos.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (7 Feb 2022)

Musulmanes aplicando el islam


----------



## Frank Grimes Junior (7 Feb 2022)

No hay que olvidar que los votontos , progre sociatas de mierda , maricas , ONGS y demás basura quieren este tipo de mierda humana con el CI de un puto perro

Gracias a ellos , vamos a tener esto en toda Europa y multiplicado


----------



## Charlie_69 (7 Feb 2022)

Puede que sea verdad pero tambien puede ser desinformacion, me acuerdo cuando sacaron 4 gays colgados de una grua en iran y en occidente se decia que solo por amar a una persona los mataron, y las noticias en iran decian que eran pedofilos que habian abusado de menores, osea que a saber de donde es la foto, si la historia es real etc, antes me fiaba de la prensa occidental y sus agentes, ya no


----------



## Culozilla (7 Feb 2022)

Próximamente en tu barrio.


----------



## adelaidowest (7 Feb 2022)

Cumplió la ley. La de alli. Ellos tb fliparian con algunas nuestras


----------



## Alf_ET (7 Feb 2022)

Si viene a España no le faltarán zorrupias


----------



## AMP (7 Feb 2022)

La España que quiere Rata Chepuda.

Irán inyectó 9,3 millones en tres años a la productora de Pablo Iglesias


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Feb 2022)

Tampoco estamos tan lejos de ellos, aquí en el foro muchos aplaudirían un retorno a esos tiempos, y Abascal afirmó que ese gobierno, que amparaba estas cosas es mejor que el actual:









Las leyes de Franco ampararon el derecho del marido a asesinar a su mujer por infidelidad


Franco restableció el delito de adulterio -solo contra la mujer- y defendió el "uxoricidio por honor"




www.elplural.com


----------



## MAESE PELMA (7 Feb 2022)

esto puede ser perfectamente propaganda.


----------



## Rovusthiano (7 Feb 2022)

Muy lista tampoco era. Si se hubiese esperado a cumplir 18 no le habrían podido hacer nada estando en Turquía.


----------



## DonManuel (7 Feb 2022)

La mató porque era suya


----------



## Educo Gratis (7 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Me la suda lo que hagan los moros en sus paises.



A mi no, por la cuenta que nos trae mejor veamos esto y denunciemoslo porqué de seguir trayendolos a todos, este es el destino que nos espera.


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Feb 2022)

Atiquense medio


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Feb 2022)

Iran es un pais grande.

Seguramente no sea persa.

Los persas en el centro de Iran viven bien y de forma civilizada.

Rodeados por cinturones de no-persas asilvestrados dejados de la mano de Dios.

Es mas o menos como Barcelona y su cinturon industrial de nengs y pagapensiones, pero a nivel pais.


----------



## Switch_46 (7 Feb 2022)

Moros de mierda haciendo cosas de moros malnacidos de mierda. Nada nuevo. Y estos son los que defienden la basura progre. Llorarán lágrimas de sangre cuando le hagan lo mismo a un familiar.


----------



## César92 (7 Feb 2022)

Eso les pasa por no poner puntos lila.


----------



## noseyo (7 Feb 2022)

Religión a exterminar por algo la defiende los comunistas les encanta estas cosas , no verás a Irene decir nada contra esto ,luego que me vengan con la Marana que todos somos iguales , una mierda hay razas que no merecen respirar


----------



## Wasi (7 Feb 2022)

Me nvtre


----------



## Julc (7 Feb 2022)

Las normas son para todos y hay que cumplirlas.


----------



## EGO (7 Feb 2022)

Los salvadoncellas de turno deberiais dejar de meteos en las culturas de otros paises y sus formas de tratar los problemas con las mujeres.

Ademas no se ve la cara de la cabeza decapitada y podria ser el tipico invent sionista para criticar las costumbres iranies.


----------



## Covaleda (7 Feb 2022)

¿Qué ha dicho Irene Montero? ¿A qué hora es la manifestación?


----------



## Tujaman (7 Feb 2022)

La mongola del twit anda despistada. En Irán no rige la sharia.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (7 Feb 2022)

Una islamófoba menos o no era así?

Islam is right about women... ?


De todos modos, todo lo referido a Irán=malo que venga de los Massmierda, hay que tomarlo con pinzas.


----------



## MCC (7 Feb 2022)

Y esto es lo que piensa el Nini sobre los iraníes; 








En Israel tenemos las cosas muy claras respecto a esta gente, son seres brutales que no dudarían en decapitar a un familiar, sea primo, hermano, padre o hija. No es la primera vez que sucede algo así en ese maldito país de salvajes. 

Horror en Irán: un joven de 20 años decapitado por su hermano y sus primos por ser homosexual


----------



## Cipotecon (7 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Y entre su Padre, hermano y marido la decapitan y exhiben la cabeza por la calle entre el jolgorio de los vecinos.
> .
> 
> La religion de la paz.
> ...



donde estan las imagenes sin censurar? en el hilo no las veo


----------



## Donald Draper (7 Feb 2022)

Supongo que los 'Su país, sus normas' de hace tres semanas aplaudirán esto también. Vamos, digo yo.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> donde estan las imagenes sin censurar? en el hilo no las veo



Parece que las han chapado, lo siento.


----------



## Kartoffeln (7 Feb 2022)

Este hilo sin fotos...


----------



## Blackmoon (7 Feb 2022)

Alá es el puto dios del mal. En su nombre decapitan niñas.


----------



## Rigreor (7 Feb 2022)

Es su país y se lo follan como quieren, no es asunto nuestro. Lo estúpido es importar esa gente para que repitan esas barbaridades aquí.


----------



## Pentotal_Sodico (7 Feb 2022)

Me pide que me registre en twicter para ver su cabeza.

No quiero registrarme pero quiero ver su cabeza.

porque tengo que ceder mi informacion personal, numero de tlf para ver su cabeza? 

algo no funciona bien en esta sociedaC


----------



## Floid (7 Feb 2022)

En el hilo de twitter donde esta el video, hay bastantes defendiendo el islam y que ese no los representa, la mayoria por supuesto musulmanesy que todo es un delito de odio islamofobo, sin embargo hace unos meses a un profesor de un instituto de inglaterra se le suspendio por las protestas de decenas de padres por haber mostrado las caricaturas de la revista Chatlie Ebdo sobre mahoma o ala no recuerdo , las mismas por las que a otro profesor decapitaron en Francia por mostrarlas en una clase de filosofia, tambien asaltaron la revista y mataron a los que alli estaban, son todo paz y amor, tolerancia, pero HOYGA no son todos asi, y decir algo sobre esto es ser islamofobo.


----------



## birdland (7 Feb 2022)

Me importa una mire da lo que hagan en SU PAÍS 

ya está bien de que occidente quiera ir por el mundo “ desfaciendo entuertos”
Que sigan follando cabras y matando mujeres , pero en su país


----------



## Floid (7 Feb 2022)

Mensaje de Twitter con el video ( ojo imagenes duras )


----------



## Linsecte2000 (7 Feb 2022)

Es uno de esos que suelen follarse a las ch0rtinas de aquí. Mojan las bagras por esos infrahumanos.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Feb 2022)

Picard dijo:


> Esto no lo censuran los hijos de puta de twitter?



es simple
IRAN esta en el eje del mal 
toda la mala publicidad que haya sobre ese pais 
asegura animadversion a la plebe
y justificacion para posibles intervenciones " HUMANITARIAS " 
ya sabes exportar la mierdocracia y tal


----------



## Evolucionista (7 Feb 2022)

Los moros siguen demostrando al mundo que son una raza inferior exterminable.


----------



## Aurkitu (7 Feb 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Está claro que necesitan un ministro del igualdad.
> Yo les prestaba el nuestro de forma indefinida.



Sí eso es Irán, y es cierto, ese hombre acabará colgado de una grúa. Sin ministros de igualdad.


----------



## Uncle Dolan (7 Feb 2022)

si ya me importa poco lo que les pase a las femoides putanyolas imaginate a las extrangeras


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Feb 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Algún podeguarro de mierda tiene algo que decir sobre el particular?



Si, los mayores mamadores de rabo moruno sois los fachas, empezando por el putero emerito, pasando por FraCasado y terminando en Santivago Fachascal de Vox, financiado por un grupo terrorista irani.


----------



## Luftwuaje (7 Feb 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Sí eso es Irán, y es cierto, ese hombre acabará colgado de una grúa. Sin ministros de igualdad.



Pues para serte sincero no tengo la más remota idea de si le colgarán de una grúa o le regalarán un pin del pelegrín.
Ahora me pica la curiosidad, mañana le preguntaré a mi jefe que es iraní a ver qué me dice, y el viernes he quedado para cenar en casa de otro iraní, le preguntaré también para que me dé su opinión a ver si coinciden.


De todos modos mantengo de manera firme mi oferta para que se lleven el ministerio de igual da de manera indefinida. Y si quieren acompañarlo con cualquier otro ministerio y el gabinete de ministros completo, cuentan con mi bendición.


----------



## Thundercat (7 Feb 2022)

En serio le hicieron eso sus propios familiares????


----------



## lefebre (7 Feb 2022)

Un taxista iraní llevó a su madre al tanatorio gratis. Necesito abrazar a un iraní.


----------



## Luftwuaje (7 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Si, los mayores mamadores de rabo moruno sois los fachas, empezando por el putero emerito, pasando por FraCasado y terminando en Santivago Fachascal de Vox, financiado por un grupo terrorista irani.



Se te ha olvidado mencionar a Pedo Sánchez, Pablo Iglesias ( AKA rata chepuda) y algún que otro hezkierdista más.


----------



## lefebre (7 Feb 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> En Gitania también tenemos nuestra versión. Escuchen si no la letra de esta canción, representativa de una raza de la que habéis asumido muchas de sus costumbres, como robar, vaguear, escaquearse de todo, poner el cazo, sentimiento de tribu o clan, etc.... ¿Verdad 3.250.000 funcicerdos?
> Pero de los celos tampoco os libráis por estas latitudes.
> 
> 
> ...




Lo veo y lo subo:



Quiero verla bailar entre los muertos
La cintura morena que me volvió loco
Llevo un velo de sangre de la mirada
Y un deseo en el alma, que jamás la encuentré
Solo quiero que una vez
Algo la haga con mover
Que no la encuentré jamás
O sé que la mataré
Por favor
Solo quiero matarla
A punta de navaja
Besandola una vez más


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (7 Feb 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Segun el Coran, ha hecho lo correcto.
> 
> Criticar lo que ha hecho ese señor es un delito de odio islamofobico. Igual que decir que esta mal el asesinar a los que abandonen la religión, o que esta mal casarse con niñas de 6 años.



¿Te importa citar la sura y el versículo donde se justifique tal práctica?

Los asesinos ya han sido arrestados. No es una práctica legal en Irán.

https://iran-hrm.com/2022/02/07/man-beheads-his-wife-and-displays-the-severed-head-in-public/


(...)

The state-run ILNA news agency reported that two brothers in police custody have confessed to decapitating the wife of one of them, after a gruesome video of the victim circulated online.

The report said the two men were arrested four hours after the killing in the southwestern city of Ahvaz.

(...)

Si hubiese pasado en una de las dictaduras islamistas "buenas" ni nos hubiéramos enterado.


----------



## aventurero artritico (7 Feb 2022)

próximamente en europa


----------



## celebro (7 Feb 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> No os preocupéis, Trudeau ya está redactando un tweet.



Echandole la culpa alos camioneros y miguelito bose.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (7 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Si, los mayores mamadores de rabo moruno sois los fachas, empezando por el putero emerito, pasando por FraCasado y terminando en Santivago Fachascal de Vox, financiado por un grupo terrorista irani.



Podeguarro, tienes que pedir permiso a un facha antes de poder hablar. 
Y lavarte.


----------



## celebro (7 Feb 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> En Gitania también tenemos nuestra versión. Escuchen si no la letra de esta canción, representativa de una raza de la que habéis asumido muchas de sus costumbres, como robar, vaguear, escaquearse de todo, poner el cazo, sentimiento de tribu o clan, etc.... ¿Verdad 3.250.000 funcicerdos?
> Pero de los celos tampoco os libráis por estas latitudes.
> 
> 
> ...



Claro, los que atacan a los arabes por eso van defender los gitanos por lo mismo,esperate sentao, falta mensaje en tu antiespañolismo, pero sobretodo neuronas.


----------



## pepinox (7 Feb 2022)

Es su país y son sus leyes.

Mientras no vengan a decirme lo que tengo que hacer en mi país, me parece perfecto que se gobiernen en su país según sus normas.


----------



## Azote87 (8 Feb 2022)

Que casualidades que estás cosas pasen en Irán y no en Arabia , Pakistán o Egipto . No ducdo que haya pasado pero lo de irán suena a Invent probablemente sea algún resquicio del isis o salvajes del estilo 

Por cierto alguien sabe que ha dicho nuestra cajera del tema ?


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (8 Feb 2022)

*POR PUTA *


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Feb 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Es uno de esos que suelen follarse a las ch0rtinas de aquí. Mojan las bagras por esos infrahumanos.



Asi es, y chavalas de buena familia que se juntan con moracos que les sacan 10 o 15 años y se dedican al menudeo. Las mujeres son asi.


----------



## terraenxebre (8 Feb 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas



Globalización


----------



## BogadeAriete (8 Feb 2022)

Concentracones de protesta el 8 M en toda Ezpaña.
Oh wait...


----------



## musulmanorgulloso (8 Feb 2022)

Como os jode putos españoles jijiji a chuparla


----------



## Mink (8 Feb 2022)

Me la sudan los problemas de las mujeres. Asi de claro lo digo.
De pequeño me metieron en la cabeza todas estas putas subnormalidades feministas de que las mujeres son seres de luz. Esa mentira me perjudico enormemente durante mi adolescencia y me costó bastante trabajo entender la naturaleza real de la mujer.
La mujer no va a mover un puto dedo para luchar por la opresion sistematica y los problemas del hombre, a ellas las tienen sobornadas, pueden ir jijijeando, haciendo el imbécil y alimentando su narcisismo, se la pela todo.
Anda que me voy a preocupar yo por que a una mora le han cortado la cabeza cuando no les importa ni a ellas.
Ya se apañaran, y cuando pase aqui (si no es que ya está pasando) lo mismo.

Quereis que os defendamos pedazo de putas con retraso mental? Eh? Pues renunciad a vuestros privilegios, cuando el hombre vuelva a tener el rol de defensor, proveedor y de lider ya hablaremos. De todos modos seguiran estando en deuda por todas las vidas que han arruinado y por todo el atraso que le han causado a esta civilizacion. Quizá no se daran cuenta hasta que sea en España donde rueden cabezas y se lleve el burka, y tendrán demasiado ego como para reconocer que han sido una herramienta indispensable para convertir nuestra civilizacion prospera en barbarie y esclavitud.

Charos y tiktokeras, tomad nota que lo que veis es el futuro y ninguna chochocharla ni coreografia cutre para el tiktok os va a librar de ello, hijas de puta.


----------



## GuidoVonList (8 Feb 2022)

“Las normas son las normas”

Anónimo.


----------



## zirick (8 Feb 2022)

Irán y no volverán


----------



## vacutator (8 Feb 2022)

¿ Y Nadal qué opina de las normas de ese país ?


----------



## Aurkitu (8 Feb 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Pues para serte sincero no tengo la más remota idea de si le colgarán de una grúa o le regalarán un pin del pelegrín.
> Ahora me pica la curiosidad, mañana le preguntaré a mi jefe que es iraní a ver qué me dice, y el viernes he quedado para cenar en casa de otro iraní, le preguntaré también para que me dé su opinión a ver si coinciden.
> 
> 
> De todos modos mantengo de manera firme mi oferta para que se lleven el ministerio de igual da de manera indefinida. Y si quieren acompañarlo con cualquier otro ministerio y el gabinete de ministros completo, cuentan con mi bendición.



Pues pregunta, e informa. De paso si puede el amigo que traduzca lo que dice la gente de la calle, que como cualquier persona parecen alarmados ante la imagen y la cara de ido del asesino, seguro que eso ayuda a ubicar el origen.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Feb 2022)

* El musulmán que mata al converso cumple la voluntad de Alá - Luis Fernando Pérez Bustamante. *


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Feb 2022)

Menos mal que los musulmanes chiitas iranies son los moderados...


----------



## Artorias (8 Feb 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> A mi no, por la cuenta que nos trae mejor veamos esto y denunciemoslo porqué de seguir trayendolos a todos, este es el destino que nos espera.



A los que nos estan tercermundializando Europa les da igual estas imagenes, van a seguir importando seres de luz con la complicidad de los votantes progres.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (8 Feb 2022)

Europa 2030


----------



## fayser (8 Feb 2022)

Y a estos les comen la polla las rojas feminazis.


----------



## jorobachov (8 Feb 2022)

Ellos no tenían miedo a sus tetas...


----------



## Blackest (8 Feb 2022)

Pero a ver que me entere yo bien, un tarado le corta la cabeza a su novia y resulta que.... lo meten en la cárcel. ¿Entonces donde esta la queja?¿Donde está la sistemicidad?¿Donde esta la tolerancia de esa sociedad hacia esos comportamientos?

Dan a entender que el cortarle la cabeza a tu novia es algo asi como una practica tolerada y sin embargo lo meten en la cárcel.


----------



## Mink (8 Feb 2022)

Que me comporte como un hombre? Es decir, que me esfuerce y me exponga para que me ataquen por todos los frentes y me jodan vivo para defender a gente que no va a dar NADA por mi?
A tomar por culo, que lo haga otro que de mi ya se han aprovechado demasiado.
Cuando ser y comportarse como un hombre esté recompensado, me lo pensaré.


----------



## Kremlink (8 Feb 2022)

Eso es producto de la genética, el mal tiene códigos genéticos


----------



## Luftwuaje (8 Feb 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Pues pregunta, e informa. De paso si puede el amigo que traduzca lo que dice la gente de la calle, que como cualquier persona parecen alarmados ante la imagen y la cara de ido del asesino, seguro que eso ayuda a ubicar el origen.




Pues mi jefe me ha dicho que no sigue las noticias, pero que seguramente sea algún pueblo o comunidad pérdida de la mano de Dios, que eso en una ciudad grande no pasa, pero que en los pueblos donde viven aislados del mundo no sería de extrañar, lo más posible es que hasta la familia de ella al estar al mismo nivel de atraso ni se tomase venganza pues se sintieran avergonzados de que la hija se escapase.
Por cierto, también me comentó que lo más seguro es que lo detengan y le den ya de mano unos buenos palos para empezar. Luego preso o al manicomio.
De todos modos el sábado veré a mi amigo que tiene más "mundo" que mi jefe a ver qué me cuenta.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Feb 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> donde estan las imagenes sin censurar? en el hilo no las veo





https://theync.com/a-young-man-in-ahwaz-beheaded-his-17-year-old-wife.htm


----------



## Cipotecon (10 Feb 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> https://theync.com/a-young-man-in-ahwaz-beheaded-his-17-year-old-wife.htm



Vaya cara de loco por dios


----------



## asakopako (10 Feb 2022)

@Mariconeate!! calienta que sales


----------



## musulmanorgulloso (11 Feb 2022)

Jijijiji cristianos llorando jijijiji


----------



## Desencantado (11 Feb 2022)

"Perder la cabeza por amor" cobra un nuevo y macabro sentido.


----------

